# Would this be possible?



## crystalrh (24 Sep 2008)

Hey guys, I've been lurking around for awhile and finally decided to join the forums. I would like to apologize in advance for any seemingly noobish sorts of questions, I've done searches to try and find my answers (which a few I've found) but just have a couple others. I noticed alot of you on here have some sort of AF experience, which would be bundles of help for me!

Anyway, as many of the stories go- got out of high school, wanted to join the CF, chose the AF, etc. etc., just getting ready to hand my application in.
I'm currently in Saskatoon, but I go to Assiniboia quite often (my grandmother and uncle run a restaurant there), therefore I go through Moose Jaw just as often. Would it be possible to get some kind of look into what happens at the 15 Wing? Check things out, see how things run, that sort of stuff. I'm sure of what I want to do, but it'd be even better if I could get some insight from there.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks very much!


----------



## Klinkaroo (24 Sep 2008)

Congrats on the good choice 

BTW What trade?

I am pretty sure that you can get a little interview/tour of the base, maybe someone else on the forum here might know who exactly to contact there.


----------



## Zoomie (25 Sep 2008)

It is absolutely possible.  You need only contact the Wing Public Affairs Officer and he/she will set it up.

Here is their contact information:

General Inquiries and Media Contact:
15 Wing Public Affairs Officer
Tel: (306) 694-2222
Fax: (306) 694-2880
Email: 15wingpao@forces.gc.ca


----------



## crystalrh (25 Sep 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> It is absolutely possible.  You need only contact the Wing Public Affairs Officer and he/she will set it up.
> 
> Here is their contact information:
> 
> ...



Yeah I tried calling earlier today before I started this thread but when I talked to the operator she really had no clue on where to transfer me to! :-\
On my application my recruiter told me to list "AirOps" as an MOC so thats what I'm goin for I guess... hah
Thanks so far guys!


----------



## Klinkaroo (25 Sep 2008)

Maybe you could send an e-mail, generally these people have desk jobs and check the e-mail fairly often because it seems like the primary mode of communication now in the forces. If I sent an e-mail I would guess not really more then a day or two for a reply.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2008)

Moose Jaw also hosts one of the largest Air Shows in North America, every summer.  Well worth the visit.


----------



## crystalrh (25 Sep 2008)

Yeah I used to volunteer at the "Canada Remembers International Air Show" in Saskatoon. I never really remembered until now. It seems that the show Moose Jaw put on was on the 23 of August so I was a tad bit late. I'm just in the process of emailing them right now though so I hope I get a tour soon! Although asking for a "tour" sounds a little tourist-y... Ah well. Would be great to get the chance to look around for sure!


----------



## ammocat (25 Sep 2008)

If you pass by Moose Jaw often, you may want to stop by and see the Military Police at the main gate. Although you probably will not get a tour, they may be able to provide you with a contact name and possibly a cell phone number or direct email address. Then you might be able to book a tour for a later date.


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Moose Jaw also hosts one of the largest Air Shows in North America, every summer.  Well worth the visit.



Well, something must have happenned, last 2 years it was an "Armed Force Day".  Nothing huge!


----------



## gwp (25 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Yeah I tried calling earlier today before I started this thread but when I talked to the operator she really had no clue on where to transfer me to! :-\


15 Wing PA is 306 694-2222 2823


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> On my application my recruiter told me to list "AirOps" as an MOC so thats what I'm goin for I guess... hah



Are you sure he said "AirOps as a MOC"...maybe it was AC Op (Aerospace Control Operator)?  I am not familiar with an MOC called "Air Ops".   ???


----------



## hippie (25 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> On my application my recruiter told me to list "AirOps" as an MOC so thats what I'm goin for I guess... hah
> Thanks so far guys!



???  "AirOps"??  Correct me if I'm wrong, but that seems a tad BROAD for a specific MOC.  If you want to go for Pilot, you put "Pilot", if you want to be a pilot wannabe, then you put "Navigator"   ;D (shields up!)  

No but seriously, "AirOps" isn't a specific trade.   That's kinda like putting "Air Force" as your first choice.  What do you want to do exactly?  That's the trade that you should be requesting.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> Well, something must have happenned, last 2 years it was an "Armed Force Day".  Nothing huge!



Just wondering what 'armed force' they used that day?    ;D


----------



## crystalrh (25 Sep 2008)

See now this has got me confused...
I do want to be a pilot, but when I talked to my recruiter about it he said it now falls something they call "Air Ops" and that they don't just say Pilot anymore, and it falls under "AirOps" with a bunch of other things.
When he told me this I was pretty disappointed. I didn't to be just stuck in such a broad group. But that's what I put down for an MOC.
I've sent 15 Wing an e-mail. I'll wait a few days to see if I get anything back, and if not I'll try the extension 2823 that gwp recommended.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Are you sure he said "AirOps as a MOC"...maybe it was AC Op (Aerospace Control Operator)?  I am not familiar with an MOC called "Air Ops".   ???




AIR OPS is a generic officer occupation term for the trio of air operations officer classifications:

- AEC (aerospace controller, MOSID: 00182), 
- ANAV (air navigator, MOSID: 00184), and 
- PLT (pilot, MOSID: 00183).  

G2G


----------



## Zoomie (25 Sep 2008)

Crystal are you applying to RMC under ROTP?

If so - you don't get to specify that you want to be a Pilot until after...  I am sure a Charm school grad can verify these remarks.


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Sep 2008)

That's a new thing Zoomie.  Usually, you were 98D (Air Ops) until you passed Aircrew Selection.  Now, everyone is in a general classification until after 1st year.


----------



## lou-reed (25 Sep 2008)

I beleive that "AirOps" is a generic term that the recruiter will use for Plt and Air Nav applicants.  This will allow for the recruiter to start the process of air crew selection and medicals.  Afterall, you can apply to be pilot but if you cannot pass the air crew selection and medical you will not be a pilot.  After sucessfully completing air crew selection your MOC will be specified as PLT 32U, or ANAV 31U - depending on which one you qualified for - if any.

As for ROTP at RMC.  As a charm school grad, everyone knew what there classification was prior to starting year one.  A lot of changes in between year 1 and 4 as cadets fail various stages of phase training - but as a rule, they know prior to getting there until they become a training failure and have to re-class.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## crystalrh (25 Sep 2008)

Actually RMC was my 2nd choice, I was thinking I wanted to go to Civvie U. But RMC is definitely a consideration. 

I'm still confused guys (sorry!!)...
So AirOps IS right on my application?


----------



## SupersonicMax (25 Sep 2008)

lou-reed said:
			
		

> I beleive that "AirOps" is a generic term that the recruiter will use for Plt and Air Nav applicants.  This will allow for the recruiter to start the process of air crew selection and medicals.  Afterall, you can apply to be pilot but if you cannot pass the air crew selection and medical you will not be a pilot.  After sucessfully completing air crew selection your MOC will be specified as PLT 32U, or ANAV 31U - depending on which one you qualified for - if any.
> 
> As for ROTP at RMC.  As a charm school grad, everyone knew what there classification was prior to starting year one.  A lot of changes in between year 1 and 4 as cadets fail various stages of phase training - but as a rule, they know prior to getting there until they become a training failure and have to re-class.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Lou-reed, see previous post. Both your comments are wrong nowadays...  98D Air Ops (also 98C for Army Ops and various other for different classifications) has ALWAYS been the groupment of PLT, ANAV and AEC.  It used to be given to candidate on prep year (junior applicants).  Now, it's given to everyone.  Only after 1st year is completed that they get their real MOC (within their groupment of MOCs)

Max


----------



## Zoomie (26 Sep 2008)

Nit-picking - MOC is an acronym that is no longer used.  MOSID is the current fad.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Nit-picking - MOC is an acronym that is no longer used.  MOSID is the current fad.



I thought MOC was still used and brokendown into MOSID.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Sep 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Nit-picking - MOC is an acronym that is no longer used.  MOSID is the current fad.



5 numbers is far too complicated for my only brain cell


----------



## Good2Golf (27 Sep 2008)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> 5 numbers is far too complicated for my only brain cell



That's okay Max, I think the first two are always 00.  Someone wanted to make sure the CF HR system could accept up to 100,000 MOSIDs.

G2G

p.s.  24 years ago, I was still 98D until halfway through 1st year.  AIR OPS has been around for a long time...it used to be PLT, ANAV, ATC, AWC until ATC and AWC were combined into AEC.


----------



## crystalrh (27 Sep 2008)

Little update : 
So I emailed them a few days ago, haven't gotten anything back yet so I decided to call, and no answer... bah.
Guess I'll be trying again tomorrow!


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Guess I'll be trying again tomorrow!



Tomorow is Sunday......you aware of that ?


----------



## crystalrh (27 Sep 2008)

Yep I was aware that it was sunday... I just wasn't sure of their hours!
Soo... guess I'll be trying on monday then?


----------



## Zoomie (28 Sep 2008)

crystalrh said:
			
		

> Soo... guess I'll be trying on monday then?



Good call - Government workers don't work on the weekend at staff jobs.


----------



## Good2Golf (28 Sep 2008)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Good call - Government workers don't work on the weekend at staff jobs.



...unless Auntie Liz gave them a Blackberry...


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Sep 2008)

Or pagers..........


----------



## crystalrh (29 Sep 2008)

Well guys, I just got off the phone with Public affairs.
The guy took all my contact info and he's going to try putting me in touch with a pilot or with a tech from the snowbirds! He said he'll try getting them to fit in little tour but if they don't have time, at the very least they'll email me so I can ask them a few questions.
Thanks for all the help guys!!


----------



## ammocat (29 Sep 2008)

Glad to hear you got in contact with them, hopefully you will get the tour rather than email addresses. Regardless of how you get in contact with them make sure you ask lots of questions about the good side and bad side of the trade you are interested in. People are very willing to talk about the good but forget to mention the bad. I am an ammo tech and I am amazed at how many times I have heard ammo techs tell people we blow stuff up like that is the main function of our job, unfortunately it is only a small part of the job so it paints a false picture.

If you get the tour ask people for their email address and if they would mind if you contact them again if you think of questions after the fact, I am sure you will think of a few.


----------



## crystalrh (3 Oct 2008)

well, still haven't heard anything from them, hopefully it'll be soon though. I'm getting pretty antsy!


----------

